# New England Patriots why?



## nhersom (May 17, 2010)

I can't believe they picked up Tory Holt. What is it with them picking up these old players.


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 17, 2010)

wes welker went to my school, he was my football coach when he visited ^_^


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (May 18, 2010)

bill belichek is impatient with rookies and pretty much everyone else...shit can that fuck i say


----------



## evo7ution (May 26, 2010)

For all the old players NE has picked up recent years, this seems one of the better ones. Holt can still be impact and lined up with Moss and Welker/Edelman +Gronkowski, there will be times when Holt is way open. Last year Holts stats were not so good, but come on, Jags.. who's even their Qb in J-ville? Anyway, Pats are (were) in need of WR corpses, just in case if Welker doesn't rehab from ACL soon enough.. Now when Holt, Patten signed they don't have to push him, which is good thing considering Welkers future.

God I hate pats  but hopefully they stay healthy.


----------

